
Seeking Big A.I. Advances, a Startup Turns to a Computer Chip - ghshephard
https://fortune.com/2019/08/19/ai-artificial-intelligence-cerebras-wafer-scale-chip/
======
ghshephard
400,000 cores, 1.5 kW - that’s a big chip.

